# Firefox e Thunderbird em Português!

## Iluminatus

É o seguinte, instalei o firefox, e o thunderbird, mas procurando lá encontrei o firefox em portugues e o thunderbird tb em portugues.

Mas as versões já se encontram compiladas, não há hipotese de arranjar o codigo fonte alterar o ebuild e compilar tanto o firefox como o thunderbird em portugues.

Já agora pra k server o pt_Br.xpi, já o instalei, mas não parece acontecer nada de especial!?

----------

## nafre

claro que tem como.

será preciso fazer algumas modificações no ebuil e pronto

acho que so precisava mudar o en-US por pt-BR na variavel SRC_UCI 

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

# Nonofficial ebuild by Ycarus. For new version look here : http://gentoo.zugaina.org/

# This ebuild is a small modification of the official firefox-bin ebuild

inherit nsplugins eutils mozilla-launcher

IUSE="gnome"

MY_PV=${PV/_/}

S=${WORKDIR}/firefox

DESCRIPTION="The Mozilla Firefox Web Browser"

# Mirrors have it in one of the following places, depending on what

# mirror you check and when you check it... :-(

SRC_URI="http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/${MY_PV}/linux-i686/pt-BR/firefox-${MY_PV}.tar.gz"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox"

RESTRICT="nostrip nomirror"

KEYWORDS="-* ~x86 ~amd64"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="MPL-1.1 NPL-1.1"

DEPEND="virtual/libc"

RDEPEND="virtual/x11

   x86? (

      >=sys-libs/lib-compat-1.0-r2

      >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2

   )

   amd64? (

      >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-1.0

      >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-1.0

   )

   virtual/x11

   >=net-www/mozilla-launcher-1.13"

src_install() {

   # Install firefox in /opt

   dodir /opt

   mv ${S} ${D}/opt/firefox

   # Plugin path setup (rescuing the existing plugins)

   src_mv_plugins /opt/firefox/plugins

   # Fixing permissions

   chown -R root:root ${D}/opt/firefox

   # mozilla-launcher-1.8 supports -bin versions

   dodir /usr/bin

   dosym /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher /usr/bin/firefox-bin

   # Install icon and .desktop for menu entry

   if use gnome; then

      insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

      doins ${FILESDIR}/icon/mozillafirefox-bin-icon.png

      # Fix bug 54179: Install .desktop file into /usr/share/applications

      # instead of /usr/share/gnome/apps/Internet (18 Jun 2004 agriffis)

      insinto /usr/share/applications

      doins ${FILESDIR}/icon/mozillafirefox-bin.desktop

   fi

   # Normally firefox-bin-0.9 must be run as root once before it can

   # be run as a normal user.  Drop in some initialized files to

   # avoid this.

   einfo "Extracting firefox-bin-${PV} initialization files"

   tar xjpf ${FILESDIR}/firefox-bin-0.9-init.tar.bz2 -C ${D}/opt/firefox

}

pkg_preinst() {

   export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=${ROOT}/opt/firefox

   # Remove the old plugins dir

   pkg_mv_plugins /opt/firefox/plugins

   # Remove entire installed instance to prevent all kinds of

   # problems... see bug 44772 for example

   rm -rf "${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}"

}

pkg_postinst() {

   export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=${ROOT}/opt/firefox

   update_mozilla_launcher_symlinks

}

pkg_postrm() {

   update_mozilla_launcher_symlinks

}
```

----------

## Guzymuzy

Acho que isso não vai funcionar assim, pq vc vai continuar baixando o firefox-1.0.tar.gz do mirror, que não têm a versão português e mesmo que vc baixasse manualmente e colocasse ele no diretório /usr/portage/distfiles ele não instalaria por erro de checksum.

Um jeito fácil (se você já têm o mozilla-firefox-bin emerged) seria vc descompactar o arquivo por cima da pasta /opt/firefox.

Ou então criar o seu próprio ebuild.... que vai dar muito mais trabalho.

Boa sorte!

Gustavo Motta

----------

## arthurzap

 *Guzymuzy wrote:*   

> Acho que isso não vai funcionar assim, pq vc vai continuar baixando o firefox-1.0.tar.gz do mirror, que não têm a versão português e mesmo que vc baixasse manualmente e colocasse ele no diretório /usr/portage/distfiles ele não instalaria por erro de checksum.
> 
> 

 

Para resolver o problema com o checksum, é só baixar o firefox/thunderbird em português, tanto faz os fontes ou o binário, e colocá-lo no /usr/portage/distfiles

Deletar o arquivo .digest dentro da pasta files. No caso do Firefox: 

```
rm /usr/portage/net-www/mozilla-firefox/files/mozilla-firefox-1.0.digest
```

Mandar gerar o .digest de novo:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/net-www/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-1.0.ebuild digest
```

E rodar um emerge mozilla-firefox normal, assim, ele utilizará o .tar.gz em português que já está no distfiles.

----------

## Guzymuzy

Acho que pode ocorrer outro problema...

Como os arquivos são de tamanho diferente.

O português é um pouco menor que o inglês, o portage vai tentar continuar o arquivo e criará um novo arquivo corrompido.

Gustavo Motta

----------

## arthurzap

Então, mas é para isso que você tem q apagar o digest do arquivo, e recriá-lo. Assim, ele criará um digest com o tamanho novo do arquivo.

Eu já fiz isto em 3 máquinas, e funcionou muito bem.

----------

## Iluminatus

Obrigado.  Mas axo k encontrei uma solução mais simples.

Instalei o emerge normal (inglês). depois instalei o XPI PT_BR, e o XPI locator. Pode fazer download daqui (dá pra firefox e thunderbird)

http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/switch-locales/

Seleccionei Português e já está. reiniciei o firefox, e td certo.

----------

## nafre

ok.

resolvido basta instalar. o xpi portuguese! e o xpi locator!

----------

## xef

Foi-me dificil encontrar a versão em português de Portugal do firefox 1.0, mas lá acabei por encontrar o site do grupo que cuida da versão pt-PT. Para os interessados aqui fica: http://mozilla.shopizzy.com/

----------

## Marcelo Brandão

 *Iluminatus wrote:*   

> Obrigado.  Mas axo k encontrei uma solução mais simples.
> 
> Instalei o emerge normal (inglês). depois instalei o XPI PT_BR, e o XPI locator. Pode fazer download daqui (dá pra firefox e thunderbird)
> 
> http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/switch-locales/
> ...

 

ele soh funciona no thunderbird ate a versao 0.9....

aqui no meu soh funcionou no firefox... alguem pode me ajudar????

----------

## tscolari

 *Guzymuzy wrote:*   

> Acho que pode ocorrer outro problema...
> 
> Como os arquivos são de tamanho diferente.
> 
> O português é um pouco menor que o inglês, o portage vai tentar continuar o arquivo e criará um novo arquivo corrompido.
> ...

 

isso é impossivel...

a melhor forma de vc instalar em portugues é baixar o source em portugues, colocar na pasta distfiles, renomear pro nome que o ebuild usa e fazer um digest novo, como falaram acima...

o problema de vc sobreescrever a pasta /opt/firefox com o em portugues é que vc vai ter perdido suas flags de compilação e tudo mais, mas também deve funcionar...

----------

## Mythos

Podem mudar os digest e compilar de seguida sem o apagar ...

```
emerge --digest <pacote>
```

----------

## Enderson

 *tscolari wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a melhor forma de vc instalar em portugues é baixar o source em portugues, colocar na pasta distfiles, renomear pro nome que o ebuild usa e fazer um digest novo, como falaram acima...
> 
> 

 

A melhor forma é o XPI mesmo, esta forma vc perde o digest no proximo sync. Se você quer desta forma, melhor c0onfigurar um OVERLAY.

Veja o 

```
man make.conf
```

----------

